# Toro 22" Recycler



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

My gas rotary mower finally blew up tonight. It was old and came with the house. I got two summers out of it, and it cut pretty well right up until it's death, so bonus.

I couldn't leave the lawn half cut, so I raced out before the sun went down and picked up a new Toro.

It's like driving a Cadillac. Quiet, smooth, sure footed, and all the power one could want.

I love it.


----------



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

What model and engine?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

It's the FWD SmartStow, Briggs & Stratton 163cc engine.

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.recycler-smartstow-22-inch-self-propelled-gas-lawn-mower-with-briggs--stratton-engine.1000728540.html


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

TBH, I made the recommendation of that mower to a husband and wife when I was picking up my reel mower about a month or so ago. Good solid choice.


----------



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

Smart stow looks really cool! I've got the toro 22" inch with the toro engine(Honda knockoff) and in really happy with it too.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

:thumbup:

I also had a Toro 22" (20332) and loved the cut from it every time I used it. My brother has it now and loves it as well.


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

I have the 21" Super Recycler with the Honda engine and it's mulching ability is absolutely amazing. My only complaint is the smaller tires make some of the yards I mow a really bumpy experience.


----------



## glenmonte (Sep 15, 2017)

I have the last of the lawn boys before toro took them over. It was probably where toro got their "inspiration" from (changed paint color). What a great mower. Those new toro recyclers are probably among the best for the money. Imagine all the poor toros bought at home depot and used on substandard lawns.

Still not as good as the REAL 2 stroke lawn boys.


----------



## Nomo (Jun 6, 2017)

I looked at the this mower but front wheel drive doesn't sit too well with me.


----------



## glenmonte (Sep 15, 2017)

Nomo said:


> I looked at the this mower but front wheel drive doesn't sit too well with me.


I agree. Especially because I'd imagine your type of lawn is taller and thick. More push than self propelled. FWD seems to be a real budget minded option to me.


----------

